# тысячью



## djwebb1969

Hi: are there any distinctions in the use of the following 3 in the instrumental singular?

тысячью
тысячею
тысячей

It's a long time since I studied Russian at university, and I seem to have a hazy memory that тысячью makes it into a noun, whereas тысячей is just a numeral? Also, does anyone say ею in the instrumental anymore in this word and other words? Is this just an older form, or is it a regional dialectal form? Do some areas have ею in the instrumental still?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Maroseika

Тысячей and тысячею are two variants of Instrumental of noun тысяча; тысячею is bookish and outdated: 
_Он был очень доволен той тысячей (тысячею), которую получил за работу._ 

Тысячью is the Instrumental of numeral тысяча: _Он был очень доволен той тысячью рублей, которую получил за работу._


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Тысячей and тысячею are two variants of Instrumental of noun тысяча; тысячею is bookish and outdated:
> _Он был очень доволен той тысячей (тысячею), которую получил за работу._
> 
> Тысячью is the Instrumental of numeral тысяча: _Он был очень доволен той тысячью рублей, которую получил за работу._


And I must add that the "numeral" тысяча is used more rare than the "noun" тысяча.
Here are some examples of their use for better understanding (for the topicstarter).
In nominative:
"тысяча коней"  (can be both noun and numeral; genitive is naturally required in the both cases, here they're indestinguishable in any manner) 
Now in instrumental:
"тысячей коней"  (noun; Google tells about 284 hits)
"тысячью конями"  (numeral; 0 hits in Google, which fact is pretty revealing; despite the variant is absolutely correct grammatically, it is used pretty seldom with nouns)
"тысячью коней"  (~7 860 hits (!), which is even more revealing; the variant is grammatically incorrect, since it has an instrumental form of a numeral, but the argument is in genitive instead of instrumental, as if тысяча was a noun)
Yes, the Russian numeral system in general is very difficult even for native speakers; simplified or just occasional variants may be common in the colloquial speech in many specific cases.
Now let's try the two correct variants from above with some attributive:
"прекрасной тысячей коней" 
"прекрасной тысячью конями"  (as expected, an attributive is fine with the noun, but not with the numeral)

As for "тысячею", then, as Maroseika already said, it's basically the same as "тысячей", but extremely outdated.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks for all your help. I didn't realise before your examples Awwal12 that тысячью used as a numeral would require the noun to go in the instrumental too. I see now.

Can I ask about the pronunciation of тысячей. As far as I was taught this is /'tɨsʲɪt͡ɕəj/, and тысяча is /'tɨsʲɪt͡ɕə/, at least if I remembered it correctly. In other words, the instrumental has a final /j/. But is this apparent in speech, or are they normally pronounced the same. Can тысячей be pronounced тысяча ?


----------



## ahvalj

djwebb1969 said:


> Can I ask about the pronunciation of тысячей. As far as I was taught this is /'tɨsʲɪt͡ɕəj/, and тысяча is /'tɨsʲɪt͡ɕə/, at least if I remembered it correctly. In other words, the instrumental has a final /j/. But is this apparent in speech, or are they normally pronounced the same. Can тысячей be pronounced тысяча ?


No, except for the most indistinct pronunciation, the yod is heard in the end of _тысячей_. Also, the schwa used in both examples is misleading, since the vowels in the final syllable are different: of an e/i-timbre in _тысячей_ and of an a-timbre in _тысяча_ — but this is a common problem with the Russian transcription.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Also, the schwa used in both examples is misleading, since the vowels in the final syllable are different


Not in the normal Moscow pronunciation, at least. Usually the last vowels in "тысяча" and "тысячей" are indistinguishable here.


ahvalj said:


> No, except for the most indistinct pronunciation, the yod is heard in the end of _тысячей_.


But here I must agree. Maybe not the real phonetic [j], but some narrowing surely can be heard in most cases, making the pronunciation of "тысяча" and "тысячей" different.


----------



## Maroseika

Так что такое _тысяча_ – числительное или существительное?


----------



## Lorenc

I'm trying to understand numerals, especially oblique cases of sentences including 'тысяча'. 
Could you please tell me if the following form are correct:

Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) парня
Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) девушки
Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) чудовища

Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать два) стола
Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать две) банки пива
Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать два) яблока

Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сячей двумяста́ми два́дцатью двумя́) парнями
Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сячью двести два́дцать двумя́) парнями
Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сяча двести два́дцать двумя́) парнями

Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяче двумста́м двадцати́ двум) парням
Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяче двести двадцать двум) парням
Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяча двести двадцать двум) парням


----------



## Maroseika

Lorenc said:


> I'm trying to understand numerals, especially oblique cases of sentences including 'тысяча'.
> Could you please tell me if the following form are correct:
> 
> Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) парня
> Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) девушки
> Я вижу 1222 (тысячу двести двадцать двух) чудовища


Вижу двух combines with Plural: вижу двух парней, девушек, чудовищ. However complex numerals of this type sound clumsy and are not used: Bижу двести двадцать двух парней. 
Better say: Bижу двести двадцать два парня.

Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сячей двумяста́ми два́дцатью двумя́) парнями 
Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сячью двести два́дцать двумя́) парнями
Я гуляю с 1222 (ты́сяча двести два́дцать двумя́) парнями

Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяче двумста́м двадцати́ двум) парням
Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяче двести двадцать двум) парням
Я обращаюсь к 1222 (ты́сяча двести двадцать двум) парням 

So the idea is that all the words are declined.


----------



## MIDAV

Lorenc said:


> I'm trying to understand numerals, especially oblique cases of sentences including 'тысяча'.
> Could you please tell me if the following form are correct:



Let me tell you this. It would be awkward to hear a foreigner (a language learner) trying to say correctly something like "двумястами". Yes, that's the technically correct form but there's no need to push yourself that hard.

My advice would be just use the nominative and, at most, decline the last digit. You can also try rephrasing. For example, you can say _Я гуляю с кучей парней, их ты́сяча двести два́дцать два_ instead of _Я гуляю с ты́сячей двумяста́ми два́дцатью двумя́ парнями_.


----------



## Maroseika

MIDAV said:


> My advice would be just use the nominative and, at most, decline the last digit.


I'd strongly warn the learner against this.
But rephrasing is good idea (for the case correct declention is really a problem, which is far not in fact for anyone who is ready to apply minimal efforts).


----------



## MIDAV

Maroseika said:


> I'd strongly warn the learner against this.



I would't even expect my wife to utter something like _Я общалась с *двумястами двадцатью пятью *клиентами_.


----------



## Şafak

MIDAV said:


> I would't even expect my wife to utter something like _Я общалась с *двумястами двадцатью пятью *клиентами_.


But this is the correct sentence.


----------



## Maroseika

MIDAV said:


> I would't even expect my wife to utter something like _Я общалась с *двумястами двадцатью пятью *клиентами_.


I agree that this is not peculiar to the oral speech, and the more so it's not the reason to utter it wrong. Better rephrase, like you suggested.


----------



## MIDAV

Jennifer Weiss said:


> But this is the correct sentence.


Jennifer, you claim to be a native speaker. Would you personally pronounce that sentence in a regular conversation? Because I wouldn't


----------



## Şafak

I would say "Я сегодня общалась с двести двадцатью двумя клиентами" but I think this is incorrect.


----------



## Lorenc

Maroseika said:


> Вижу двух combines with Plural: вижу двух парней, девушек, чудовищ.


Yes, I see. I was focusing so much on the number that I didn't pay much attention to the thing being counted. 
In these 'я вижу' sentences I'd expect the things counted to be in accusative plural (парней, девушек, чудовищ). 
So in fact aren't my other three sentences of this type with inanimate nouns wrong?
Shouldn't they be:
Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать два) столы́
Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать две) ба́нки пи́ва
Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать два) я́блоки

and shouldn't the genitive-singular form words be used when the thing counted fill the subject slot? 
1222 (ты́сяча две́сти два́дцать две) ба́нки пи́ва лежа́т на по́ле
1222 (ты́сяча две́сти два́дцать два) я́блока лежа́т на по́ле



Maroseika said:


> However complex numerals of this type sound clumsy and are not used: Bижу двести двадцать двух парней.
> Better say: Bижу двести двадцать два парня.


So: Bижу тысячу двести двадцать два парня ?



Maroseika said:


> So the idea is that all the words are declined.



Ok. I was double-checking what Wade says in 'A Comprehensive Russian Grammar', which says (section 198):

QUOTE:

(1) In written Russian, all parts of a compound numeral are declined, the noun agreeing with the final element of the compound:

*К трёмста́м тридцати́ шести́ часа́м *приба́вить ещё сто шестьдеся́т четы́ре (Koluntsev)
Add another one hundred and sixty-four hours to three hundred and thirty-six

(2) In colloquial speech, however, it is common to decline either:

(i) the final elements of the numeral only:

представи́тели *пятьдеся́т одно́й *страны́
representatives of fifty-one countries (cf. written norm *пяти́десяти одно́й *страны́)

с *четы́реста пятью́десятью двумя́ рубля́ми*
with four hundred and fifty-two roubles (cf. written norm с *четырьмяста́ми* . . . )

с *шестьсо́т се́мьдесят семью́* иллюстра́циями
with six hundred and seventy-seven illustrations (cf. written norm с *шестьюста́ми семью́десятью* . . . )

or:

(ii) the first and final elements only:
с *пятью́ ты́сячами пятьсо́т се́мьдесят четырьмя́* рубля́ми 
with five thousand five hundred and seventy-four roubles (cf. written norm с пятью́ ты́сячами пятьюста́ми семью́десятью четырьмя́ рубля́ми)

UNQUOTE

Do you agree with what the book states?


----------



## Maroseika

Lorenc said:


> Yes, I see. I was focusing so much on the number that I didn't pay much attention to the thing being counted.
> In these 'я вижу' sentences I'd expect the things counted to be in accusative plural (парней, девушек, чудовищ).
> So in fact aren't my other three sentences of this type with inanimate nouns wrong?
> Shouldn't they be:
> Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать два) столы́
> Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать две) ба́нки пи́ва
> Я ви́жу 1222 (ты́сячу две́сти два́дцать два) я́блоки


It works exactly like with single Numerals:
Я вижу:
два яблока, две банки
двадцать два яблока
двести двадцать два яблока, стола
двести двадцать две банки

Alse remember the difference between declention with Numerals ending on 2, 3, 4 and all others.




> and shouldn't the genitive-singular form words be used when the thing counted fill the subject slot?
> 1222 (ты́сяча две́сти два́дцать две) ба́нки пи́ва лежа́т на по́ле
> 1222 (ты́сяча две́сти два́дцать два) я́блока лежа́т на по́ле


The noun collocates with the last word of the complex Numeral, so:
Две банки лежат.
Миллион сто тысяч две банки лежат.
Миллион сто тысяч пять банок лежат.




> So: Bижу тысячу двести двадцать два парня ?


Yes.


> (ii) the first and final elements only:
> с *пятью́ ты́сячами пятьсо́т се́мьдесят четырьмя́* рубля́ми
> with five thousand five hundred and seventy-four roubles (cf. written norm с пятью́ ты́сячами пятьюста́ми семью́десятью четырьмя́ рубля́ми)
> 
> Do you agree with what the book states?


They state it's common to decline like that in the сolloquial speech, and this is (unfortunately) true. But they (I hope) do not mean this is correct to speak like that. Because this is incorrect.

I'd like to repeat that declention of the long complex Numerals is not peculiar  to the oral speech, it is rather encountered in the written texts - when you read it to yourself or, for example, in the oral report or lecture. But it's common and absolutely not a problem to decline short comlex Numerals (generally 2-3-digits) in the oral speech as well.


----------



## Eirwyn

Maroseika said:


> Тысячью is the Instrumental of numeral тысяча: _Он был очень доволен той тысячью рублей, которую получил за работу._


Wow, I didn't even know such a form existed. I if I ever saw it in an actual text, I would probably think this is some sort of hypercorrection like "сорокью". Naturally I would say "той тысячей рублей" in formal speech and "теми тысяча рублей" in casual speech.


----------



## Şafak

Eirwyn said:


> теми тысяча рублей"


----------



## Maroseika

Eirwyn said:


> Wow, I didn't even know such a form existed. I if I ever saw it in an actual text, I would probably think this is some sort of hypercorrection like "сорокью". Naturally I would say "той тысячей рублей" in formal speech and "теми тысяча рублей" in casual speech.


Both variants are wrong.
Тысячей is Instrumental for the noun тысяча:

Он бросился в атаку со своей тысячей (тысячею).

Он мне дал тысячу рублей.
Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этой тысячей.
Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этими тысячью рублями.


----------



## Eirwyn

"Тысяча" is clearly a noun here. If it was a numeral the noun would also be put in the instrumental case:

"Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этими тысячью рублями".
just like
"Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этими двадцатью тремя рублями".

С тысячей мелочей (грамота.ру)


----------



## Maroseika

Eirwyn said:


> "Тысяча" is clearly a noun here. If it was a numeral the noun would also be put in the instrumental case:
> 
> "Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этими тысячью рублями".
> just like
> "Не знаю теперь, что мне делать с этими двадцатью тремя рублями".
> 
> С тысячей мелочей (грамота.ру)


Not sure reply if gramota.ru is correct. Here is what Rozentahl says (par. 164-1г):

Р_асходы исчисляются не одной тысячей рублей_ (слово _тысяча_ с предшествующим числительным _одна_ рассматривается как существительное и управляет родительным падежом следующего слова) – _приехал сюда с тысячью рублями_ (в качестве числительного слова _тысяча_ обычно согласуется с последующим существительным).


----------



## Eirwyn

Either way "с этой тысячью рублей" is not correct even from the prescriptivists' point of view.


----------



## Maroseika

Eirwyn said:


> Either way "с этой тысячью рублей" is not correct even from the prescriptivists' point of view.


Yes, thank you for correction, it should be тысячью рублями. I've corrected my post above.


----------



## Sobakus

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Eirwyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> теми тысяча рублей
Click to expand...

Да уж, будущие учёные, такое прочитав, будут вынуждены заключить, что говорили мы не на классическом русском с падежами, а на вульгарном, безпадежном. Попробуем предотвратить такое злоключение и помочь им восстановить нелитературное склонение "тыща-рублей":

есть пол-бутылки | есть тыща-рублей​нет пол-бутылки | нет тыща-рублей​плюс к пол-бутылке(=и) | плюс к тыща-рублям​дай пол-бутылки | дай тыща-рублей​ща огрею пол-бутылкой | ща осчастливлю тыща-рублями​истина в пол-бутылке(=и) | истина в тыща-рублях​​Так логично и понятно, что сам уже не уверен, шучу или нет.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> ща огрею пол-бутылкой


А такое употребление вообще существует?
Дело, наверное, в том, что "осчастливлю тыща-рублями" даёт смысл единой сущности, как денежной единицы, и соотносится с "осчастливлю (просто) рублями", а "огрею пол-бутылкой"  не имеет в этом смысле никакой аналогии: любые доли связаны с родительным падежом - или тогда "пол-" должно стать качеством (полузаполненной бутылкой). А "полу-бутылкой" значило бы: таким предметом, который является бутылкой лишь наполовину... В этом плане "рассчитался пол-бутылкой (водки)"  ещё, допустим, имеет какую-то смысловую опору:  "рассчитался такой половинной единицей натурального обмена".


----------



## Lorenc

Maroseika said:


> Я вижу:
> два яблока, две банки
> двадцать два яблока
> двести двадцать два яблока, стола
> двести двадцать две банки



I still have some doubts regarding usage of numerals in the accusative. I read from "A Reference Grammar of Russian" by Alan Timberlake (p.192):
QUOTE
However, as in [90-91], paucals [i.e., numbers ending in 2,3,4] in complex numerals do not express animacy. The acc=gen is said to be outmoded, but still occurs, even on recent websites.  (Note_28)
[Example 90]
Я насчитал двадцать два молодых нациста.
I counted twenty-two Nazis.

[Example 91]
Комитет нанял тысячу двести пятьдесят три опытные учительницы.
The commission hired one thousand two hundred fifty-three experiences teachers.

Note_28
The use of the acc=gen has attracted the attention of grammarians for popular audiences: D. È. Rozental' (http://www.spelling.spb.ru/rosenthal/alpha/r151.htm !DEAD LINK!), V. I. Novikova (http://www.gramota.ru/monitor.html?mid=13 !DEAD LINK!).
Аn example (because it is an internal quotation?), in reference to the three loves of Maiakovsky:
Я думаю, Маяковский любил всех трёх - и ещё тридцать трёх в придачу.
I think Maiakovsky loved all three -- and another thirty-three to boot.
UNQUOTE

So, if I understood correctly, the book is saying that in 'complex numerals' (essentially, numbers larger than 20) ending in 2,3,4 it is okay (preferred?) to use 'два, три, четыре' instead of 'двух, трёх, четырёх' also for accusative/animate, like in the examples 91 and 92 above.
Is it really so? Do the following versions actually sound 'outmoded'?
Я насчитал двадцать двух молодых нацистов.
Комитет нанял тысячу двести пятьдесят трёх опытных учительниц.


----------



## Vovan

Lorenc said:


> Is it really so? Do the following versions actually sound 'outmoded'?
> Я насчитал двадцать двух молодых нацистов.


No. Moreover, using "двадцать два" instead of "двадцать двух" with animate nouns may sound completely uneducated (or foreign):
_Он ранил двадцать два мужчин._​​However, declining numerals that represent _large _numbers would often sound _extremely _stilted in informal communications:
_ Я общалась с двумястами двадцатью пятью клиентами. => Двести двадцать пять клиентов у меня сегодня было._​


----------



## Maroseika

Lorenc said:


> So, if I understood correctly, the book is saying that in 'complex numerals' (essentially, numbers larger than 20) ending in 2,3,4 it is okay (preferred?) to use 'два, три, четыре' instead of 'двух, трёх, четырёх' also for accusative/animate, like in the examples 91 and 92 above.
> Is it really so? Do the following versions actually sound 'outmoded'?
> Я насчитал двадцать двух молодых нацистов.
> Комитет нанял тысячу двести пятьдесят трёх опытных учительниц.


Yes, exactly so. Вижу двадцать двух солдат sounds bad.




Vovan said:


> No. Morover, using "двадцать два" instead of "двадцать двух" with animate nouns may sound completely uneducated (or foreign):
> _Он ранил двадцать два мужчин._


That's only because the unusual ending of the masculine noun. Both ранил двадцать два мужчины and ранил двадцать двоих мужчин do not fit.
Better to rephrase such kind of sentences.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Вижу двадцать двух солдат sounds bad.


But, with an adjective, which sentence would be fine?
Я вижу перед собой двадцать двух храбрых, доблестных солдат!
Я вижу перед собой двадцать два храбрых, доблестных солдата!


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> But, with an adjective, which sentence would be fine?
> Я вижу перед собой двадцать двух храбрых, доблестных солдат!
> Я вижу перед собой двадцать два храбрых, доблестных солдата!


Only the latter, no matter with the adjective or without.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Only the latter, no matter with the adjective or without.


I have to agree.. But, what about participles?
Песня про двадцать двух смеющихся солдат
Песня про двадцать два смеющиеся солдата


----------



## Maroseika

All the same:
Песня про двадцать два смеющихся солдата.


----------



## Lorenc

Maroseika said:


> Yes, exactly so. Вижу двадцать двух солдат sounds bad.



Thanks! 
I found other indications that 'вижу двадцать два солдата' is the recommended ('most correct') form.
From 'The new Penguin Russian Corse' by N. J. Brown (1996), p. 276 (my bold)
QUOTE
Only the numbers 1, 2, 3 and 4 have animate accusative forms (i.e., одного, двух, трёх, четырёх). Numbers ending 1 decline the 1, but *numbers which end 2, 3 and 4, e.g. 22, 32, 5134, do not have animate accusative forms.* Note these three model sentences:
*Я знаю её двух братьев. *I know her two brothers.
*Мы хотим заказать стол на двадцать два человека.* We want to book a table for twenty-two people.
*Мы хотим заказать стол на двадцать одного человека. *We want to book a table for twenty-one people.
UNQUOTE

Similar comments from gramota.ru ,  Вопрос № 296810
QUOTE
В конструкциях с составными числительными, оканчивающимися на два, три, четыре, винительный падеж сохраняет форму именительного независимо от категории одушевленности. Поэтому верно: оправдали двадцать два российских биатлониста.
UNQUOTE 

Too bad this discovery is for me an additional complication (I know Polish much better than Russian, and from that perspective forms such as 'вижу двадцать два солдата' sound jarring. But hey, different languages, different rules.)


----------



## Eirwyn

Sobakus said:


> Да уж, будущие учёные, такое прочитав, будут вынуждены заключить, что говорили мы не на классическом русском с падежами, а на вульгарном, безпадежном.


Ну, допустим, до утраты падежной флексии как таковой русскому ещё довольно далеко, а вот в том, что с системой склонений числительных что-то не так, легко убедиться, почитав обсуждения на соответствующую тему. В настоящее время в узусе сосуществует огромное количество стратегий изменения и согласования конструкций с числительными, в том числе и полная "заморозка" в начальной форме — особенно часто это бывает в случае с длинными числами, когда человек может просто забыть, какой падеж там был изначально. Я не могу себе представить, чтобы носитель русского без иронии произнёс фразу «У тебя салфетка нет?», однако отсутствие согласования в «У тебя пять рублей нет?» мне доводилось слышать собственными ушами и, если бы не привычка обращать внимание на речевые особенности людей, я бы, вероятно, это даже не заметил. Не знаю, какая именно стратегия в итоге победит, но та монструозная схема, которая существует в литературном языке сейчас, вряд ли станет конечной точкой развития.


----------



## Lorenc

Sorry if I ask one more time more or less the same thing. 
Are these sentences correct?
Я вижу две ты́сячи рабо́тников
Я вижу две ты́сячи одного́ рабо́тника
Я вижу две ты́сячи два рабо́тника
Я вижу две ты́сячи пять рабо́тников
Я вижу две ты́сячи оди́ннадцать рабо́тников


----------



## Maroseika

Lorenc said:


> Sorry if I ask one more time more or less the same thing.
> Are these sentences correct?


Yes, correct.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Both ранил двадцать два мужчины and ранил двадцать двоих мужчин do not fit.
> Better to rephrase such kind of sentences.


I wonder why you aren't considering "(ранил) двадцать двух мужчин" as a variant, which sounds okay.


----------



## Vovan

Lorenc said:


> I found other indications that 'вижу двадцать два солдата' is the recommended ('most correct') form.
> From 'The new Penguin Russian Corse' by N. J. Brown (1996), p. 276 (my bold)
> 
> 
> 
> Only the numbers 1, 2, 3 and 4 have animate accusative forms (i.e., одного, двух, трёх, четырёх). Numbers ending 1 decline the 1, but *numbers which end 2, 3 and 4, e.g. 22, 32, 5134, do not have animate accusative forms.*
Click to expand...

That is an oversimplification, I'm afraid. Native speakers of Russian seem to take into account a few factors when deciding which form to choose. For example, no one would say something like this:
 _Двадцать два молодых нациста/нацистов привели в отделение полиции в тот день. (   Двадцать двух...)_​So we see that, for example, at the beginning of a sentence, only the grammatically correct form of a numeral should be used.


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> I wonder why you aren't considering "(ранил) двадцать двух мужчин" as a variant, which sounds okay.


For me it sounds absolutely awful, and happily I'm with grammar referencies here.




Vovan said:


> That is an oversimplification, I'm afraid. Native speakers of Russian seem to take into account a few factors when deciding which form to choose. For example, no one would say something like this:
> _Двадцать два молодых нациста/нацистов привели в отделение полиции в тот день. (   Двадцать двух...)_
> So we see that, for example, at the beginning of a sentence, only the grammatically correct form of a numeral should be used.


I'd like to specify that position of the numeral doesn't influence its form. "Двадцать двух человек" is wrong in any position.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> I wonder why you aren't considering "(ранил) двадцать двух мужчин" as a variant, which sounds okay.


There's actually the same problem. We need a a common pattern.
But,  probably, most of us (or even all of us at some degree subconsciously), still perceive "двух/трёх/четырёх" as an adjective -
either historically or due to the terminating -х.
This form is the same for both the accusative and the genitive. Thus we have a contradiction:

ранил двадцать сильных мужчин - wounded a [20 as-a-noun] of [strong men]
ранил дву*х* сильных мужчин -  wounded [[2 as-an-adjective] strong men]
ранил двадцать дву*х *сильных мужчин - wounded a [20 as-a-noun] of [GEN [2 as-an-adjective] strong men] 

By that logic, the last sentence says 2x20 = 40 men  
(Note that these 'of' and 'GEN' are only to show the possible interpretations)


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> "Двадцать двух человек" is wrong in any position.


Here's what "Русская грамматика (1980)" has to say:


> При сочетании одушевл. существительных с составными числительными, оканчивающимися на _два_, _три_, _четыре_, возможны два варианта: книжный, устаревающий типа _проэкзаменовать двадцать двух студентов _и нормативный – _проэкзаменовать двадцать два студента_.
> _(http://rusgram.narod.ru/1366-1383.html)_


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> Here's what "Русская грамматика (1980)" has to say:


Taking into account another forty years having passed since then, no wonder this variant sounds so bad.
With all that, National Corpus contains just 5-6 such examples, those from the literature being mostly before 1920 and mostly representing presumably low colloquial speech.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> _Он ранил двадцать два мужчин._
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because the unusual ending of the masculine noun. <...>
> Better to rephrase such kind of sentences.
Click to expand...

By  the way, you can't always do it! Imagine you're being asked:
_Скольких мужчин он ранил? _​If the answer is twenty-two, you have to choose between an obviously incorrect "двадцать-два (мужчин)" and the one you don't like "двадцать двух (мужчин)".


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> By  the way, you can't always do it! Imagine you're being asked:
> _Скольких мужчин он ранил? _​If the answer is twenty-two, you have to choose between an obviously incorrect "двадцать-два (мужчин)" and the one you don't like "двадцать двух (мужчин)".


I don't see any problem here. There is fortunately no rule that questions and answers should always agree in gender, number, case and whatsoever.


----------



## Sobakus

Eirwyn said:


> отсутствие согласования в «У тебя пять рублей нет?» мне доводилось слышать собственными ушами


Обратите внимание, что "пять рублей нет" соответствует в моей таблице склонения форме "нет тыща-рублей" и стандартному "нет пол-бутылки". Таким образом отсутствия согласования я здесь не ощущаю.

Я пытаюсь успокоить будущих учёных, что действительное отсутствие согласования в фразах "теми тысяча рублей", "осчастливлю тыща-рублей", "плюс к тыща-рублей" и "ща огрею пол-бутылки" кажется аграмматическим не только им, но и многим носителям современного вульгарного русского. Фразу "истина в тыща-рублей" я бы наверное понял как "истина размером в тыща-рублей". Для этого я дал таблицу, иллюстрирующую наличие одинакого согласования в "пол-бутылки" со схожим превращением "тыща" из числительного в связанную морфему (как бы приставку),часть сложного слова.

Я сам сомневаюсь, что пользуюсь таким склонением в случае с тысячей - мне даже больше нравится "в полу-бутылке", т.к. помогает избежать двусмысленности между винительным и предложным - но аналогия, на мой взгляд, продуктивная и работает, в отличие от приведённых выше фраз.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> мне даже больше нравится "в полу-бутылке"


Гм. А ничего, что пол- и полу- имеют _разное_ значение?


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> А такое употребление вообще существует?
> Дело, наверное, в том, что "осчастливлю тыща-рублями" даёт смысл единой сущности, как денежной единицы, и соотносится с "осчастливлю (просто) рублями", а "огрею пол-бутылкой"  не имеет в этом смысле никакой аналогии: любые доли связаны с родительным падежом - или тогда "пол-" должно стать качеством (полузаполненной бутылкой). А "полу-бутылкой" значило бы: таким предметом, который является бутылкой лишь наполовину... В этом плане "рассчитался пол-бутылкой (водки)"  ещё, допустим, имеет какую-то смысловую опору:  "рассчитался такой половинной единицей натурального обмена".


Я бы привёл ваше рассуждение как пример, когда человек так запаривается над смыслом, что смысл пугается и убегает. Другой пример подобного - надеть/одеть, с применением логики, по которой "одежду" придётся заменить на "надежду", потому, мол, что одежда это тот, кого одевают. Чтобы успокоить себя, можно решить, что операция, через которую "пол-бутылки = количество" превращается в предмет является обратной той метонимии, которая превращает "бутылка = предмет" в "бутылка = количество".


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Гм. А ничего, что пол- и полу- имеют _разное_ значение?


Очевидно, новый вульгарный русский будет чрезвычайно гибким, и это слово может означать что угодно - даже 'бутылка внизу у пола', 'бутылка из-под полы' и.т.д.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> операция, через которую "пол-бутылки = количество" превращается в предмет является обратной той метонимии, которая превращает "бутылка = предмет" в "бутылка = количество".


Но, заметьте, изначально "бутылка = количество", и только потом уже из количества выводится половина.
И зачем мне пол-бутылки, если есть уже поллитра с полушкой. Ими и огреть сподручней.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> Гм. А ничего, что пол- и полу- имеют _разное_ значение?


Пол- и полу- имеют одинаковое значение, но разный внутренний синтакс - пол- может "управлять" родительным падежом (полночь, полчаса), что указывает на его бывший статус отдельного слова; в то время как полу- так делать не может.

Как посторонний эффект того же самого факта, пол- и полу- дополняют друг друга в парадигме одного и того же слова в зависимости от падежа: полночь, до полуночи; полчаса, к получасу.


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> Очевидно, новый вульгарный русский будет чрезвычайно гибким, и это слово может означать что угодно - даже 'бутылка внизу у пола', 'бутылка из-под полы' и.т.д.


Если вы хотите проиллюстрировать, что новый вульгарный русский не имеет правил, то смысл моих рассуждений прямо противоположный. "Да здесь нет правил" - это обиходный способ сказать "здесь другие правила, но я их понять не в состоянии", при том что говорящий эти правила обычно интуитивно понимает, но в школе так не учили. Задача лингвиста - обнаружить и описать эти правила.


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> Но, заметьте, изначально "бутылка = количество", и только потом уже из количества выводится половина.


Боюсь что не понимаю значения этого наблюдения.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> Если вы хотите проиллюстрировать, что новый вульгарный русский не имеет правил, то смысл моих рассуждений прямо противоположный. "Да здесь нет правил" - это обиходный способ сказать "здесь другие правила, но я их понять не в состоянии". Задача лингвиста - обнаружить и описать эти правила.


Я только пошутил. Если в Н.В.Р. грядёт отпадение падежей, то есть проблема с творительным. Нужен какой-то маркер, чтобы отличать его от аккузатива: огрею чем или огрею что/кого.


Sobakus said:


> Боюсь что не понимаю значения этого наблюдения.


Ну, бутылка-предмет -> бутылка-объём -> пол-бутылки. Не напрямую из предмета.


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> Я только пошутил. Если в Н.В,Г. грядёт отпадение падежей, то есть проблема с творительным. Нужен какой-то маркер, чтобы отличать его от аккузатива: огрею чем или огрею кого.


Ну да, это я тоже заметил на своих собственных примерах. Ничего, организуем обмен идеями с болгарскими коллегами 


> Ну, бутылка-предмет -> бутылка-объём -> пол-бутылки. Не напрямую из предмета.


Предмет напрямую превращается в объём через метонимию. Обратная метонимия превращает (полу-)объём в (полу-)предмет. Да и не то чтобы "полу" требовался объём: пол-предмета тоже вполне себе бывает.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> Да и не то чтобы "полу" требовался объём: пол-предмета тоже вполне себе бывает.


Ну, если к тому времени на территории его употребления останутся получеловеки (есть такие опасения), то это будет вполне себе актуально.


----------



## Sobakus

Lorenc said:


> So, if I understood correctly, the book is saying that in 'complex numerals' (essentially, numbers larger than 20) ending in 2,3,4 it is okay (preferred?) to use 'два, три, четыре' instead of 'двух, трёх, четырёх' also for accusative/animate, like in the examples 91 and 92 above.
> Is it really so? Do the following versions actually sound 'outmoded'?
> Я насчитал двадцать двух молодых нацистов.
> Комитет нанял тысячу двести пятьдесят трёх опытных учительниц.


I assure you that both uses are alive and well. This is part of the same systematic individual/collective opposition which allows you to say _"в зал вошл*о* два нациста"_ and _"в зал вошл*и* два нациста"_, _"большинство людей/пятьдесят два человека проголосовал*о*"_ and _"большинство людей/пятьдесят два человека проголосовал*и*"_. The choice is determined mostly by semantics with preference being gradual as opposed to absolute, but in a few cases only one type of agreement is possible for grammatical reasons, as explained in Russian here. As a general case, the neuter agreement treats its head as a collective with reduced agency/personhood.

There's no grammatical reason why _Я увидел двадцать двух молодых нацистов_ should be impossible; and to me it's the only possible option with an adjectival relative clause like _Я увидел двадцать двух молодых нацистов, побритых наголо. _ _Двадцать два молодых нациста привели в отделение полиции и посадили в изолятор_ is officialese that borders on agrammatical to me because the nazists are parsed as the subject by default, and I keep expecting an object. That said, _двести пятьдесят трёх опытных учительниц_ definitely calls for the collective agreement unless the situation specifically treats them as individuals.

Come to think of it, this might have something to do with information structure and givenness - when the head is a given topic, I feel much more inclined to use the individual agreement than when it's new information.

I understand that official Russian obviously prefers dehumanizing and impersonal turns of phrase, but I could never imagine that someone would write off the individual agreement option as incorrect. I'm seriously perplexed about this.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> and to me it's the only possible option with an adjectival relative clause like _Я увидел двадцать двух молодых нацистов, побритых наголо._


What about "_увидел 24 ..."? _
I'm sure that the reason why the plural form is rejected is not some grammatical purity but only that _двадцать _tends to be perceived as a separate entity - as it looks like a noun, while _четырёх _looks and feels as an adjective in the genitive case - so these two, when combined, sound as "20 of 4".


----------



## Eirwyn

Sobakus said:


> Я сам сомневаюсь, что пользуюсь таким склонением в случае с тысячей - мне даже больше нравится "в полу-бутылке", т.к. помогает избежать двусмысленности между винительным и предложным


На всякий случай уточню: оно вам нравится чисто в теории, как мысленный эксперимент, или вы действительно часто сталкиваетесь с подобным употреблением в живой речи и оно для вас привычно?


----------



## Eirwyn

nizzebro said:


> Если в Н.В.Р. грядёт отпадение падежей, то есть проблема с творительным. Нужен какой-то маркер, чтобы отличать его от аккузатива: огрею чем или огрею что/кого.


По-моему, это крайне плохой пример для демонстрации важности роли флексии в русском языке. В абсолютном большинстве случаев тот, кто огревает, и то, чем огревают, относятся к двум непересекающимся множествам. Даже если бы они оба всегда оставались немаркированными, неудобств бы это не доставило.

Отмирание падежной системы — это не одномоментный процесс, и суть его заключается не в том, что все слова резко переходят в нулевое склонение, заставляя носителей судорожно искать замену утраченным категориям, а в том, что развившаяся в результате фонетического развития омонимия отдельных форм подталкивает людей к использованию более надёжных и универсальных грамматических показателей (в нашем случае — предлогов). К тому моменту, когда падежные формы начинают путаться и вытеснять друг друга, они сами по себе уже перестают играть какую-то роль. Наличие в нашей системе несклоняемых существительных и конструкций с числительными — это лишь локальная аномалия, хоть и симптоматичная.


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> What about "_увидел 24 ..."? _
> I'm sure that the reason why the plural form is rejected is not some grammatical purity but only that _двадцать _tends to be perceived as a separate entity - as it looks like a noun, while _четырёх _looks and feels as an adjective in the genitive case - so these two, when combined, sound as "20 of 4".


I actually wanted to comment on your remark about the numeral _двадцать_ being a noun, but decided not to so as not to seem picky. It seems to be another case of overanalyzing matters: you've realised that Russian numerals show noun-like behaviour ("twenty of things"), and now you see phantom grammatical relations where there aren't any. Every Russian speaker understands that 20 is a numeral like 1, 3, 5 or миллион regardless of details of grammatical agreement, and that it enters the same grammatical relations as other numerals, and conversely can't enter the grammatical relations that nouns such as "тусовка" can:
_на крутой тусовке нацистов  : *на крутом двадцати (двух) нацистов _​
That said, _Я увидел двадцать четыре молодых нациста, побритых наголо_ sounds better than _двадцать два_ for some totally explicable reason


----------



## Sobakus

Eirwyn said:


> На всякий случай уточню: оно вам нравится чисто в теории, как мысленный эксперимент, или вы действительно часто сталкиваетесь с подобным употреблением в живой речи и оно для вас привычно?


Я его могу себе представить и оправдать путём включения в более широкую систему склонения благодаря существованию прецедентов - в отличие от "теми тысяча рублей", которое для меня в принципе понятно, но выглядит смешением конструкций: если повторить, то сам себя поправишь (хотя в интернете можно легко найти куда более _инновативные_ письмена_)._


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> That said, _Я увидел двадцать четыре молодых нациста, побритых наголо_ sounds better than _двадцать два_ for some totally explicable reason


I only can see a reason why _двадцать + двух_ sounds not so terrible as_ двадцать + четырёх:  _this is because the former is capable to sound as a single whole, not as a group (due to the number of syllables and position of stress) - so that weakens the feeling of "noun+adjective".


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> Every Russian speaker understands that 20 is a numeral like 1, 3, 5 or миллион regardless of details of grammatical agreement,


Why are you so sure of that?  It seems to be another case of over-analyzing...
I mean that speakers do not analyze anything when they speak. They either feel that it "sounds fine" or not.
And, that phantom construction (20 of 2/3/4) is made of numerals anyway.

P.S. Try this: "Я увидел 20-22 ..."


----------



## Sobakus

nizzebro said:


> Why are you so sure of that?  It seems to be another case of over-analyzing... I mean that speakers do not analyze anything when they speak.


Yes it does and no they don't, which is why it should be obvious that I'm not saying that Russian speakers analyze anything when they speak - I mean that they understand how their language works without needing to analyze it: they class these numerals together and aren't aware of any difference between them. In fact, when they start analyzing the language without having a solid grasp of the correct approach, they might end up... yep, overanalyzing things.


> And, that phantom construction (20 of 2/3/4) is made of numerals anyway.


And all of these numerals act as modifiers to the head noun. Despite what I wrote above, this is unlike in the case of тысяча or миллион, which act as head nouns to the noun being counted:
*о* цел*ых* двадцат*и* нацист*ах* Акакия != *о* цел*ой* тысяч*е*/групп*е* нацистов​


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> And all of these numerals act as modifiers to the head noun.


Are Russian speakers, or, more exactly, _listeners_, aware of that fact (in the case of 20 + двух)?  If something looks like a duck  and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Пол- и полу- имеют одинаковое значение, но разный внутренний синтакс - пол- может "управлять" родительным падежом (полночь, полчаса), что указывает на его бывший статус отдельного слова; в то время как полу- так делать не может.


Смешались в кучу кони, люди...
"Полночь" вообще приводить в пример чего бы то ни было нет смысла - это по сути семантически самостоятельная единица, образуемая непродуктивным образом (*полвечер, *полутро или *полнеделя не существуют и не имеют никакого явного смысла с точки зрения носителя, а "полнедели" гомологично "полно́чи", но не "полу́ночи").

У полу- (как самостоятельной приставки, а не алломорфа пол-) более-менее продуктивные значения "половинного размера; являющийся чем-л. наполовину", что совсем не тождественно (даже в первом значении) значению пол- "половина чего-л.". Поэтому полуось - совсем не то же самое, что пол-оси, полувзвод - не то же, что полвзвода, и я уже не говорю про полупиджак или, простите, полунемца...

Поэтому "полубутылка" - это либо "единица измерения, равная половине бутылки", либо "наполовину бутылка, а наполовину что-то ещё", и по крайней мере лично у меня никак по-другому не воспринимается.


----------

